# That Sinking Feeling



## Sheldon Johnson (Jul 24, 2005)

Does anyone else ever get carried away when they see some species they want then realise a little too late that they shouldnt have bought so many?

This week I am buying 6 basalis 2 elegans 6 dessicata 6 ottomantis sp. 6 paradoxa and possibly 6 whalbergii as well as a bleth ooth.

So my math may not quite be what it used to be but i dont think i can house them all with only 6 tanks to spare - oops!

I think the biggest problem is I have realised that im screwed but given the chance i would still buy more! It's a damn sickness!


----------



## Jolt (Jul 24, 2005)

Try thinking ahead.....that usually works.


----------



## chun (Jul 24, 2005)

i'll be more than happy to take some off you   

(...seriously)


----------



## Andrew (Jul 24, 2005)

Just buy some more enclosures. :wink:

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Ian (Jul 27, 2005)

yeah, wilkinsons, £5  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Joe (Jul 27, 2005)

What i do if i have any extra mantids such as nymphs, is i buy large deli cups to house them in, they are quite cheap and i continue to keep them in there 2day. there are big enought to house ghosts, orchids, PW's, and any other mantids that get up to 2-3 inches through out their full life.







Joe


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Jul 27, 2005)

yeh the problem there is ive already got about 50 little cups in my room atm (thats a low number for me!) Also i would buy some more tanks from wilco Ian, but its a factor of money and the lack of it after buying so many mantids!

*Edited by Mod. Watch the language!


----------



## Joe (Jul 27, 2005)

lol i know the feeling, but the little cups can save u from losing stock :lol: cages r expensive 4 me especially with all the mantids i have,

Joe

*Edited by Mod. Watch the language!


----------



## Ian (Jul 28, 2005)

yeah, it does all add up, mind you, I find with the geos they can be a real waste of space when you dont really need the whole tanks. Oh the love I have for jam jars :lol: 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy (Jul 28, 2005)

Ah...the unspoken love of a man and his jam jar :shock:


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Jul 28, 2005)

I like to do things properly though, so if i can afford it "if" then it is nice tanks all the way!

Ill get some photos up tonight, my friend should be bringing his camera over later... now if i can only get his nice camera cough*£1200*cough then i might be able to get some really interesting shots of my new babies!


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm with Sheldon. I like glass tanks and I have many. I will get some new pics of all my stuff here soon.


----------



## Ian (Jul 28, 2005)

oh yeah, the glass tanks are great, and when stacked, i think the geos do look really cool, but space really does become an issue when you breed and keep a lot of species. Although, we are rebuilding an insulating our garage, and I am going to have a section of that for my herps, so I will have a whole half of a room inside spare for keeping more mantids :lol: 

As from then I will be off down wilko  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Jul 28, 2005)

Bought 4 new tanks today, still far too many short!


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 28, 2005)

Dude sell the ones that you cant keep or give them away. Its better than having mantises with no place to put them.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Jul 28, 2005)

You mean sell the mantids I just bought? What crack are you smoking?


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 28, 2005)

well if you can house them all they will die so if you cant get enough cages sell the ones that would otherwise die


----------

